# Ultrasound weight estimates vs. actual birth weight?



## WantsALittle1

Has anyone ever had a growth scan close to their delivery, and found that the growth scan estimates had been way off?

Little Man has been measuring 90th percentile weight since 20 weeks and at my 36+2 scan he jumped up to the 97th percentile (7 lb 14 oz). I know that ultrasound weight estimates become successively less accurate as you approach delivery, but our weight estimates have all been along the same percentile until this last one, so my doctors feel very confident that I am having a very big baby.

Just wondering how much your ultrasound weight estimate and delivery weight differed in prior pregnancies?

Thanks!


----------



## lovelymiss

This is my first, so I have no personal experience... however based on people I know and what I read online... they are often WAY off. Like by 2 pounds. I wouldn't put much into it!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

Mine was spot on . Had an ultrasound and they told me he should be just a little over 7 pounds and he was born next day at 7pounds 2 oz ;) . At 38 weeks tho


----------



## KellyLouise91

I will be stalking this post I got told at 35 weeks and 2 days that my daughter is weighing at 6lb im so scared as yes babys engaged but looks rather comfy on scans and isn't showing much signs of budging any time soon :( I have yet another growth scan on Tuesday so hopefully they may do something x


----------



## SallyShaw

20yrs ago, when I had my first.. I was told my baby was going to be over 8lbs. He was just under 7. My 2nd kid, I dont recall them giving me a weight approximation. If they did, i ignored it because they were off the first time. lol


----------



## Lady_Bee

I had a growth scan around 38 weeks or so with my first due to FH measuring behind... And they estimated he was 8 lb already!!!

However, he was born at 42 weeks and 1 day and only weighed a very average 7 lb 9 oz. So I am sure at 38 weeks he can't have weighed anywhere near 8 lb! Probably closer to 6!


----------



## tristansmum

Mine was right I think.
At 37+3 they estimated 7lb 7oz. He was born 40+6 at 9lb 3oz. They say they put on 1/2 a lb per week at the end which made my estimated weight almost correct.
However I think alot of time they are way off....


----------



## WantsALittle1

KellyLouise91 said:


> I will be stalking this post I got told at 35 weeks and 2 days that my daughter is weighing at 6lb im so scared as yes babys engaged but looks rather comfy on scans and isn't showing much signs of budging any time soon :( I have yet another growth scan on Tuesday so hopefully they may do something x

Are you scared of that weight being too large or too small? I think 6lb is a great weight for 35+2, if a little on the bigger side? My understanding is that large babies don't cause labor to happen any sooner, nor will they induce/section earlier than 39 weeks even if the baby is measuring large. Even though Little Man is now 97th percentile, our consultant refuses to move my C-section date any sooner than 39+1 :( I am so bummed about that, as I'd certainly enjoy being free from the excruciating back pain of carrying this large baby very very low. He has been low since 20 weeks--my bump pops way out to the front and it really does horrible things to my back and pelvis. I am on muscle relaxants to cope with the pain--I absolutely hate them, as they make me feel completely doped up for 24 hours after taking them :(


----------



## ButterCup17

They've been saying my little guy is big since 19 weeks. Sometimes he measures in 97%, once in 64%, and last week (33 weeks) at 84%. They said he is 5.2 already...I was very scared in the beginning since I'm a FTM, mom the more I've read and heard from other moms, I'm less worried bc i don't think it's always accurate. I'm hoping nothing more than 8 lbs by ti guess wel see!


----------



## KellyLouise91

WantsALittle1 said:


> KellyLouise91 said:
> 
> 
> I will be stalking this post I got told at 35 weeks and 2 days that my daughter is weighing at 6lb im so scared as yes babys engaged but looks rather comfy on scans and isn't showing much signs of budging any time soon :( I have yet another growth scan on Tuesday so hopefully they may do something x
> 
> Are you scared of that weight being too large or too small? I think 6lb is a great weight for 35+2, if a little on the bigger side? My understanding is that large babies don't cause labor to happen any sooner, nor will they induce/section earlier than 39 weeks even if the baby is measuring large. Even though Little Man is now 97th percentile, our consultant refuses to move my C-section date any sooner than 39+1 :( I am so bummed about that, as I'd certainly enjoy being free from the excruciating back pain of carrying this large baby very very low. He has been low since 20 weeks--my bump pops way out to the front and it really does horrible things to my back and pelvis. I am on muscle relaxants to cope with the pain--I absolutely hate them, as they make me feel completely doped up for 24 hours after taking them :(Click to expand...

my baby has an echogenic bowel which is what im scared of and theyre sayin shes going to be very big so I don't know they wont do anything as babys not distressed or in any pain I know how u feel about the back pain I think I have spd but not been diagnosed with it I cant get dressed alone never mind get up the stairs oooh 21 days and counting if they don't do anything on Tuesday which im praying they do as im worried about my baby


----------



## WantsALittle1

KellyLouise91 said:


> WantsALittle1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KellyLouise91 said:
> 
> 
> I will be stalking this post I got told at 35 weeks and 2 days that my daughter is weighing at 6lb im so scared as yes babys engaged but looks rather comfy on scans and isn't showing much signs of budging any time soon :( I have yet another growth scan on Tuesday so hopefully they may do something x
> 
> Are you scared of that weight being too large or too small? I think 6lb is a great weight for 35+2, if a little on the bigger side? My understanding is that large babies don't cause labor to happen any sooner, nor will they induce/section earlier than 39 weeks even if the baby is measuring large. Even though Little Man is now 97th percentile, our consultant refuses to move my C-section date any sooner than 39+1 :( I am so bummed about that, as I'd certainly enjoy being free from the excruciating back pain of carrying this large baby very very low. He has been low since 20 weeks--my bump pops way out to the front and it really does horrible things to my back and pelvis. I am on muscle relaxants to cope with the pain--I absolutely hate them, as they make me feel completely doped up for 24 hours after taking them :(Click to expand...
> 
> my baby has an echogenic bowel which is what im scared of and theyre sayin shes going to be very big so I don't know they wont do anything as babys not distressed or in any pain I know how u feel about the back pain I think I have spd but not been diagnosed with it I cant get dressed alone never mind get up the stairs oooh 21 days and counting if they don't do anything on Tuesday which im praying they do as im worried about my babyClick to expand...

Aw hon, that's rough. I think I understand what you mean. When there is a potential health concern like that with the baby, you feel like you want LO out so you can find out what (if anything) is wrong and be sure she is being monitored and treated for it. During pregnancy it's like a waiting game and you feel powerless to help LO. 

Because of what happened to my DD (almost died from cord entanglement), contrary to what everyone says I have always felt like baby was safer outside my body than in. I feel like my body is a landmine for my children 

Do they have a likely explanation for the echogenic bowel?

PS. We are due the same day. My RCS is scheduled for Jan 20th though.


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Hugs!

This little girl was estimated 5lbs 9oz at 33 weeks and I have GD so I'm hoping it's off some.


----------



## minties

Thomas: estimated November 30th at 3.3kg (7lbs 4oz), born 1st December at 3.3kg.

Sophie: estimated on several occasions to be a 10lb baby. Was 7lbs 15.5oz (3.6kg) at 39+2.

So one was very accurate, and one not so much.

Sophie's tummy was measuring 38+3 when I was 36+2. She was chubby, but not huge by any means. She was 48cm long. I think that's 18.something inches? They said she's be 22 inches!


----------



## Bubble2011

With my last baby I went into labour at 33weeks. Following a scan the tech told me to expect a 4, maybe 4&1/2 pound baby. 

George was born 2 hours later at 7lbs 1oz!!!


----------



## mrsdean2009

Had a growth scan at 40+1 due to consistently measuring small and DD was estimated to be 7lb 7oz. Gave birth 2 days later and she weighed 6lb 11oz


----------



## sugarpuff

In my last pregnancy I had a scan at 38+2 and they estimated at 6lb 1oz, I went into labour the following morning and had her less than 24 hours after the scan and she weighed 5lb 2oz

They were a bit pants at her scan and failed to realise that her measurements were way off - head 1 week behind, femur 3 weeks ahead and abdomen 5 weeks behind (it did show up in their scan measurements but the technician didn't pick up on the fact that they were so off)


----------



## Jonesy25

I had a scan at 33 which said he was 5.5lb! Have another friday so will see what he is approx then! They think he will be big x


----------



## emmancee

In my first pregnancy I had a growth scan at 36+5 and estimated weight was 6lb 10...so estimated approx 8lb 4oz full term. I had her at 40+1 and she weighed 8lb 12oz so the growth scan was about half a pound out.

I had a growth scan at 32+5 with this pregnancy and they gave estimated weight of 4lb 9oz which I think is about 8lb full term so have yet to see if it is accurate!


----------



## littlesteph

mine was pretty close to baby's birth weight.
I had a scan at 35+4 and had him at 36+4 
at the scan he was estimated to be 4lb 4oz and he was born weighing 4lb 6oz.


----------



## kate1984

Was told at 36 weeks that my baby weighed 6lb had him 9 days later at 7lb 11oz. So for me he was bigger than they thought


----------



## Tanikins

scan weight 10lb .birth weight 7-14.5


----------



## Klandagi

My son has CONSISTENTLY been measuring large from the word go. Usually 2 - 4 weeks ahead based on tummy and head measurements with him limb measurements being closer to date. Our US Tech is EXTREMELY thorough and triple checks all measurements, not to mention programs these devices for GE. So... I put a lot of value into what she has to say considering she's on the money 98% of the time. She's a wizard, I swear it.

At his last ultrasound (Christmas Eve at 29 weeks and change, almost 30 weeks) he was estimated at 5lbs 5oz already. Coupled with the fact he's VERY low in my pelvis and I'm in pain... I wish they'd take him a wee bit early. We have another US on Tuesday which will tell us a lot more.

And no... No GD. Passed with flying colors.


----------



## Snow Owl

We had a growth scan at 38 weeks and they estimated 8-9lb. Dylan was 7lb 8oz


----------



## mum22ttc#3

With DD1 mine was the other way around, she was measuring at just under 5lb at 39 plus 6 so they decided to induce that day, she was born a few hours later weighing 6lb 1oz. Still very inaccurate for me. :)


----------



## lindsayms05

35 weeks....estimated at 6lbs6oz
38w4d....estimated at 8lbs3oz

I'm being induced Wed at 39w2d, so if they are correct, we're expecting an 8lbs9oz-ish baby. We'll see. ;)


----------



## WantsALittle1

Thanks everyone! Seems like there's a lot of variability in the accuracy. Sigh, wish I had some intuitive way of knowing...


----------



## sun

Very off for both of mine!
My son was consistently measuring behind and was estimated at 4.5lbs at 34+w. He was born just over a week later (35+6) at 6lbs11oz. So rather than small, he was large for his dates!

I declined a late growth scan with my daughter due to measuring 5w behind in FH because I knew all was well. I didn't want the worry like the previous time! She was born healthy at 36+5 weighing 7lbs4oz - so also a very good size for gestation!


----------



## kit10grl

I had a scan on the morning DD was born. They estimated me at least 10lbs with her. She appeared in the early evening weighing 6lbs 11. They can be out by a LOT.


----------



## darcie

I was told my second would be around 8lb he was 7lbs 4 1/2 oz. my first my midwife felt my belly a few days before birth and said about 7 and a 1/2 lbs she was born a few days later and she was 7lbs 9 1/2 oz so the midwife feeling was more accurate x


----------



## sun

darcie said:


> I was told my second would be around 8lb he was 7lbs 4 1/2 oz. my first my midwife felt my belly a few days before birth and said about 7 and a 1/2 lbs she was born a few days later and she was 7lbs 9 1/2 oz so the midwife feeling was more accurate x

My MW just feeling through my tummy was also more accurate! :haha:


----------



## Kaedin

I had a scan at 26 + 2 and baby is measuring as 2lb 2 oz

I have a midwife appointment next week and another scan at the end of the month, so will be interesting to see if I get another estimate of weight to see how far my little girl has grown


----------



## SarahJayne_x

was told he was going to be 6lb 12oz, he was born exactly a week later weighing 6lb 12.5oz xx


----------

